# Per All the Requests Info AND Reasons About My New Spread



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well after countless requests via the this forum and PMs I have finally decided to give some info on my new spread. Only those closest to me knew I had been working on this project for about 3 years.

I came to the ND with the understanding that this place had the greatest of sportsmen. Sadly I discovered otherwise. Some of the antics of others I witnessed were just down right dispicable. I couldn't not believe I tried so hard for so many years to get to this state. What a disappointment!

I decided if I would be continiously down winded, having guys sit on the fence line shooting MY birds cupping into my spread, guys parking their vehicles 100 yards from my spread and other poor sportsman like acts I would have to do something about it. Enough was enough!

I called the warden numerous times. But of course the good ole boys always take care of each other. I soon figured out most with a badge were on the take!! I talked to land owners and this usually got me kicked off of properties. Talk about scum of the earth!

So I decided I would have to change decoys. I needed realism. I needed an edge on the ever so common ND pig waterfowlers. After hours, days, months and years of research I found the ultimate in decoys. Yes they are spendy but hell I know most of you worthless waterfowlers don't have the $$$ to buy them nor do you have the desire. What is it you pigs say???


> You don't need those decoys for those stupid Canadians!!!


 :eyeroll: who are the stupid ones???? They are Canadas not Canadians!! :******:

A word to the wise. If you guys see my red durango just turn back the other way. If you don't have a B field then just go home. That will be better than the schooling you will get from me, WHITE DEATH is back in the field. If you don't go home you will witness fields becoming red with blood like cranberry bogs. You will have no one to blame but yourselves. Hellll you should blame yourselves anyway because you pigs brought this upon yourselves. Your the ones that got so greedy for a couple of birds! Now you will wish you rolled with the punches and evolved with time. You will wish you put those 6 42 inchers in the garbage and those old flutes on the shelf and bought full bodies and short reeds!

Fair is fair and I am not a looser like most of you. My new spread, my calling, and other secret techniques are SOOOOO deadly I had to buy 2 more freezers this season.

I realize I will get hate PMs from all you mental midjets. A bunch of keyboard tuff guys. Envy and jeoulousy sucks doesn't boys!!! I just can't wait till I can come back to this state as an NR and really :******: you guys off.

AND THEN I MAY EVEN COME BACK, BECOME A Res AGAIN AND BECOME A GUIDE!!!!!!!!!! STICK THAT FEATHER IN YOUR CAPS!!!!

Here it is my new spread. Get a towel and wipe up the drool you slobbering pigs:

I got 3 doz of these:










and 16 doz of these:










and I have 7 of these for the GKAT to hide in:




























:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

I am just curious how many guys actually bought it! And for the record it was just a JOKE!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao. nice


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

wow, thats alot of work for joke..pretty funny


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

You forgot to show a pic of the goose suits.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Leo, I think chasing those snows for the past few weeks has really taken its toll! :wink:

Chris


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

And you said I had time at work! Oh the irony...

100% jacka$$. He does truly feel that way about Dakotans and landowners! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Look at the bottom picture and you can tell its taddy rubbing one out in my new decoy blinds! uke:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Chopper! I never down winded you. Can I please please please hunt with you?... I'll bring my Judge...?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Is there any way you got room for my buddy and I this weekend PC? I didn't want to have to pay the annual license fee that DOT requires on my buddies so I went the more stealthier route IMO.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I think you still need about 100-200 string-o-wings out there. The decoys look great, but get some string-o-wings out there and the birds wil come in so fast you won't have to shoot, they will just hit the ground and take themselves out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well Leo......at least I believed your first 2 sentences.

I'm not sure you should be anywhere close to the button on those ICBM's.If we see a mushroom cloud to the west.....we will know you finally went over the edge. :lost:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

wow leo...I was really starting to think you went mental.


----------



## Dan189 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Leo, I'm sorry you had a bad experience with the "pig waterfowlers" of ND, but generallizing helps no one. All I have to say is maybe your post helped detour others from coming into the state and follow me to my scouted spot.

If you're ever back in the area PM me I'd really like to go hunting!

Keep on keeping on,

Dan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hopefully if you've been reading down this far you understand that this is supposed to be a joke?

Thanks for the laugh Leo ... :lol:

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I PMd Dan.

I really honestly was not going to put all the winking emoticons and I was not going to put it was a joke. I was going to rely on the pictures to clarify that but I figured some would buy it and it would be a nightmare for the mods.

Anyway I TRUELY LOVE NORTH DAKOTA and MOST of the waterfowlers here. Some need some B.A.M.F. time but... :wink: :beer:

Anyway once again it was just some mid season humor.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i got a ?. wat is B.A.M.F.?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter121390 said:


> i got a ?. wat is B.A.M.F.?


sound it out and start from the last 2 letters...

let your imagination run..


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

aite, i gotcha


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

First, I thought someone really got under your skin. Then I thought, I gotta go hunt with this guy he soudns more nuts than me and see the pack of wolves he has surrounding the field for security. Then after reading the entire post, I got some old rubber tire goose deeks you can use to beef it up. :lol: :lol:


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Leo, next time you're in Roch can I borrow those decoy's, I knew my spread was missing something. Even better would be you shipping them to me because you don't have to come here anymore :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Itchy,

Yes that would be a lot of prayers answered not having to go there anymore. However we will be back in Dec. I will pull the trailer and let you take some for the spread! :beer:

Leo


----------

